# Java Programm das selbstständig im Hintergrund aggiert



## PHlL (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

ich habe 2 Anliegen.

Ich wollte ein Programm schreiben welches ua aus einer Datenbank Datumsangaben ausließt (Geburtstage). Dann soll dies Programm bei jedem Systemdatumswechsel einmal alle Geburtstage mit dem Systemdatum vergleichen und eine Meldung ausgeben wenn ein Datum übereinstimmt.

Die Datenbankanbindung ist auch kein Problem aber ich weiß nicht ob man 2 Sachen mit Java ohne weiteres realisieren kann.

1. Das Programm soll permanent im Hintergrund laufen(dazu ein Systray Icon).
2. Die Überprüfung bei einem Systemdatumswechsel, bzw den Anstoß zu der Überprüfung


Hatte vor das Programm mit fat-jar zu speichern um es so einfacher zu starten, gibt es da evtl ne bessere Alternative?


Für jede Art von Hilfe bin ich dankbar


----------



## dto (30. Dezember 2007)

Alle deine Anforderungen lassen sich mit Java problemlos realisieren.
Systray funktioniert problemlos zumindest bei mir DB abfragen sollten kein Problem sein und für das aktuelle Systemdatum stellt Java Packages bereit.


----------



## tniehues (30. Dezember 2007)

Hi Phil,
ein Systemtray kann man mit Java ab dem JKD 6 erstellen. Vorher musste man für das Systemtray eine andere Sprache wählen.

Wenn man will, dass Java im Hintergrund startet muss man das Programm wie folgt starten:
"start javaw <packagename>.<class> <optional params>"

Die Systemzeit kannst ja von Zeit zu Zeit abfragen und dann ermitteln ob der Tag gewechselt hat.
Zeit wird mit System.currentTimeMillis(); ermittelt.
Da man mit Millisekunden nicht ganz so toll "rechnen" kann, kannst diese ja dem GreorgianCalendar übergeben, damit kannst dann Tage, etc ermitteln.


----------



## PHlL (31. Dezember 2007)

Danke, dann werd ich das im neuen Jahr mal testen


----------

